# Kündigung bei Alice gültig? (Aboalarm.de)



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (22 Juni 2011)

Langsam geht mir Aboalarm.de auf den Sack. Beim ersten 1,5 Euro Fax musste ich feststellen, dass meine hochgeladene Unterschrift fehlte. Beim zweiten 1,5 Euro Fax kommt das hier raus:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7726307/falsch.png
(siehe Unterschrift)

Ich habe aber DAS hochgeladen:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7726307/richtig.JPG

Kann man mir daraus einen Strick drehen? Hab einfach kein Bock mehr noch mehr Zeit reinzuinvestieren, weils mir zu dumm ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo cdbee,

ich bin dein persönlicher Berater für alle Fälle. Was genau kann ich heute für dich tun? Konkretisiere bitte deine Anfrage oder poste doch bitte im bisherigen Thread weiter, bevor wir hier wieder noch mehr Zeit in deine Probleme "reinzuinvestieren" müssenwerdenkönnenhaben.



cdbee schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier und hab mich extra registriert, will mir aber jetzt keine 113 Seiten durchlesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (22 Juni 2011)

Hm welcher bisherige Thread? Gibs nen Alice Kündigungsthread? Das sry. Was ich nur wissen wollte, ist ob es schlimm ist wenn die Unterschrift unter einer Kündigung unbeabsichtigt nicht richtig lesbar ist. Das ist alles 

Edit: das hier hat nix mit web.de zu tun sondern ist ne algemeine Frage. Sonst hätte ich es im web.de Thread gepüostet.


----------



## Zuschauer (22 Juni 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ich bin dein persönlicher Berater für alle Fälle.


Vorsicht!  keine  unerlaubte Rechtsberatung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (22 Juni 2011)

Sagt doch einfach was ihr zum Thema meint, ist ja keine Rechtsberatung, notfalls mit Disclaimer


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2011)

cdbee schrieb:


> Was ich nur wissen wollte, ist ob es schlimm ist wenn die Unterschrift unter einer Kündigung unbeabsichtigt nicht richtig lesbar ist.


Unter seriösen Kaufleuten ist es völlig egal, wie eine Unterschrift aussieht - Hauptsache, es ist eine da! In deinem Fall hast du ja ohnehin datentechnisch gewerkelt und da spielt es meiner Meinung nach gar keine Rolle, ob da drei Kreuzchen oder der Vorname Alex mit einem Balken steht. Gefällt dem Empfänger der Balken nicht, dann wird er dir das schon mitteilen. Hilfsweise könntest du ja das Fax schon immer mal erneut absenden.




Zuschauer schrieb:


> Vorsicht! keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Bei derartigem Glatteis bin ich aber kampferprobt und schon lang genug im Geschäft, um das richtig einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

cdbee schrieb:


> Sagt doch einfach was ihr zum Thema meint, ist ja keine Rechtsberatung, notfalls mit Disclaimer


Disclaimer sind für den Allerwertesten. Rechtlich betrachtet zumindest.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Zuschauer schrieb:


> Vorsicht! keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung


Hast Du Deine Zugangsdaten verloren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (22 Juni 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Unter seriösen Kaufleuten ist es völlig egal, wie eine Unterschrift aussieht - Hauptsache, es ist eine da! In deinem Fall hast du ja ohnehin datentechnisch gewerkelt und da spielt es meiner Meinung nach gar keine Rolle, ob da drei Kreuzchen oder der Vorname Alex mit einem Balken steht. Gefällt dem Empfänger der Balken nicht, dann wird er dir das schon mitteilen. Hilfsweise könntest du ja das Fax schon immer mal erneut absenden.



Die schwarzen Balken habe ich nur für den Thread eingefügt. Das 1. Bild hat bei der Unterschrift keine Balken, weil sie eh kaum lesbar ist. Das 2. Bild hat einen Balken von mir eingefügt um meinen Namen hier zu verdecken.

Also ich lass das einfach so. Meine Unterschrift ist dann eben die verkorkste Unterschrift vom 1. Bild. Die Kündigung wäre also zumindest wegen der Unterschrift nicht ungültig, so wie ich das verstehe.


----------

